# [SOLVED] Can't Adjust Brightness



## Airanth (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a Sony VAIO model VPCEB18FD. When I first got it, I decided to install Windows 7 Ultimate as it originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium. Before the installation, I was able to change the brightness of my screen using the "Fn + F4/F5" keys but ever since I installed Windows 7 Ultimate, it hasn't been working. 

I figure that I'm missing a driver since I can adjust the sound volume without a problem but I don't know what driver I'm missing! What kind of driver would being able to change the screen brightness using the keyboard be related to? I've installed all the necessary drivers (or so I think) from the Sony eSupport site for my model but I haven't been able to figure out which driver allows me to change the brightness.

Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't Adjust Brightness*

hi Airanth,

have you tried this one?
Sony eSupport - VPCEB18FD - Software Updates & Drivers


----------



## Airanth (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Can't Adjust Brightness*

I tried that before and it didn't work. Turns out I was missing some other required software (namely, Sony Shared Library). Thanks for the help.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

so it's all sorted now i take it? if so you can mark the thread solved under thread tools on top of page

edit: never mind did not see it was already marked


----------

